# Showcase your geldings



## wpsellwood (May 18, 2008)

Well since not everyone breeds and has foals to show off, I thought it would be fun to show your geldings!!! Also a brief discription why yours is the best. I of course have the best gelding!!!! Doors is the best because when I see him, he makes me smile. Hes a blast to show and my best buddy.

These were taking this year hes five.


----------



## Baydreamfarms (May 18, 2008)

I don't have a gelding but



Doors is gorgeous!!!


----------



## vvf (May 18, 2008)

Our little 28", 5 year old gelding, Jones Call Me Phoenix, proved yesterday just how great he is.

It was our 4 year old grandsons first show ever, and he and his gelding had a blast. BTW our grandsons name is Phoenix too.





Heres a few pictures from the show. Can you tell i am the proud grandma?


----------



## PaintNminis (May 18, 2008)

I *had* the Bestest Gelding but he passed away last year





We bought him as a 6yo Stallion (He was Wild)

and Gelded Him

We trained him for Cart (only took a week) and he was Bomb Proof

He was TOO much Fun









no Pics yet - at Work





Brenda Doors is Beautiful !!!


----------



## wpsellwood (May 18, 2008)

Well if you dont have one you need to get one!!! They are way to much.

I love the Phoenix pictures!!!

Thanks for the compliments on Doors hes a sweetheart. You know I had to geld him cuz my daughter sold Copper



so I needed my gelding fix! I tell Doors its a compliment to be gelded in my barn.

Im sorry you lost your gelding that is not fun to go through at all.


----------



## Leeana (May 18, 2008)

Well, my best gelding is not a miniature, but a Classic Shetland



. I do not think i have found a horse with a longer neck, these pictures do not even show the half of it.

He is our resident prince charming





Alpha Farms Magical Debut H.O.F

2007 Congress Reserve Grand Champion Geling w/ Quay

4x Congress Champion w/ Quay

Photo of him today ...i believe he is about 43"






With Quay during show season...






Then, i do not technically own this little angel anymore, but he is way way to special to me not to mention. He was my first miniature horse and i love him dearly. He did allot for me and i love him way to much, he is my little 31" pinto angel. A very good friend of mine, Linda (Lgahr on LB) owns him now and is taking care of him for me, i thought he would enjoy himself over there with her and i miss him every day. I got to see him this weekend and it was so hard to say goodbye to him, maybe someday many years down the road he will come back home but he is Linda's, all Linda's.



:wub


----------



## minimomNC (May 18, 2008)

OH NOW Brenda, I have the best gelding ever.

He is the most wonderful horse ever, not only has he been very successful in the show ring, he is just fun to be around. He has a kind heart and a gentle soul, and he just turned five. He will do whatever you want him to do and never give you a hard time. Anyone can drive him from the most basic beginner to seasoned show folks, he gives his best each and every time. He took a year off from the ring while we moved into our new farm and we brought him back this April for his first show in 18 months after having been driven 6 times in that 18 months and in 7 driving classes with three judges, he took 20 firsts and one second, and trust me the competition was very good. All without the first day of professional driving training.

I just love my boy, K-Nells Spin To Win 2004 World Champion Futurity Yearling Gelding and 2006 World Champion Amateur Country Pleasure Driving Level 1.

Winning at the World






Now as a 5 year old






I am very proud of Spin. Your right Brenda, everyone should have at least one.


----------



## Devon (May 18, 2008)

I have THE best gelding





Wee Man..

He is my best friend and hes taught me more then any horse I know.. I started leasing him when he was 2 years old at a local farm.. I loved this buckskin mare every hrose on the farm was leased all reg'd minis.. only one left was Wee he was crazy ; he was scared to go outside he would run away at the sight of a human we were all scared of him at first



LOL and I knew nothing but hey I didnt care I wanted to lease a horse! He was bad he would drag me from one end of the field to the other he wouldnt jump stand still do anything . But for some reason even though Id cry and get frustrated; we had a bond. I eventaully started showing him he wasnt placing high at all usually bottom of the class he would refuse every jump and Id always feel silly and upset because my friends horses were winning everything. But he loved me and I loved him so I just kept knowing he would beat them someday. The next year he improved SO much this horse is awesome. We have such a bond. Show Season 2006 he picked up 2 Grands!!! Many top 3 finishes in all performance classes. 2007 Season wow....



13 Shows Top 3 in performance top 5 in halter .. We were top showmanship youth and horse combo in our region last 3 shows of the year he WON hunter jumper and obstacle out of 10-15.. He pulled off a 1st in Gelding out of 14 at the CNE and a Reserve he won Reserve Highpoint in the 4H show he also won Miniature Horse Club of Ontario HIGH poitn youth and hrose combo for the year I can't bvelive it he is SO awesome.. Not only that but a little girl who LOVES him showed him 2007 in Junior classes and he won the year end highpoitn Junior obstacle horse



He does parades and is used at horse camps by kids he is so awesome. I cant sum up all his accomplishments in this paragraph but he is one amazing show hrose now 4 years later. Its now been 5 years with him and we are ready for 2008



He trusts me and I trust him ; I know its because I didnt give up on him and he didnt give up on me



Im so glad I stuck through this horse is wow he is never going anywhere





I LOVE LOVE LOVE this horse





And that is why I have the BEST gelding


----------



## nootka (May 18, 2008)

My buddy, Mouse.

He enjoys showing, and lately seems to have a desire to do more jumping than halter, but he has his share of Halter championships, also.

Mouse is a reincarnated "My Little Pony" and would stand all day long and be brushed and primped.

I don't know how I can ignore his little brother, my only other gelding (who's bunking with Leia's gelding, Kody, right now):






He did so well last year in halter as an Under stallion, and even an Over gelding foal, he got reserve All-Star in AMHR. He also took one Reserve CHamp Jr. Stallion at his only A show of the year.

He's going to be a great time in performance.






Nice to see all the geldings!

Liz


----------



## maplegum (May 18, 2008)

Ohhhh people, you all KNOW that Bailey is the BEST gelding. Seriously, he'll even thinks so





We don't show, we just shower him with lots of love.





~ Ohhhh Bailey ~


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

Mine!!





Magic Mist Color On Fire,



my sweet boy. Eight years old, and for the last two years we haven't shown at all, but before that he was a showing machine, Hall of Fame in Halter, Top Ten at Nationals in nearly every class he went in, including a National Championship and two Reserves. He's my 2 year old grandson's favorite horse, he is the one that lets Brayden ride, or just lead him around. When I call to Fire, he GALLOPS to me (ok, not ALL the time, but when he does, it warms my heart.)





I have two other geldings and have plans to have more, but this guy is really something special.


----------



## love_casper (May 19, 2008)

*ahem* I believe it is *I* who has the bestest gelding.

Charm - 2 year old puppy, i mean gelding. He is a 31 inch tall arabian if you ask him. He has the spunk to strut around the arena huffin and puffin tail up like a crazed show horse...then he's also sweet enough to walk down a busy street lead by a 7 year old girl.

He is a tropper too - delt with 3 colick episodes and a broken jaw in his short life. Havent posted about this yet, but just last week we took him to the hospital again (yeah they know us by name there). Don't have a trailer so he rode in the back seat with me, which was kinda fun!
















Charm has also inspired now 4 people to get in to minis, the list keeps going up. I had one friend hold him for a second while I checked on another horse, he layed down in her lap, and she has a mini now.





Yup Charm's the best. Well okay, okay, maybe he's tied in first with Bailey, his australian "brother-twin."


----------



## Birchcrestminis (May 19, 2008)

I love this thread, what wonderful geldings everyone!

I think my gelding, Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale "Woody"

is THE BEST! We've done alot of winning together in halter,

obstacle, showmanship, jumping and color classes. Hes great fun

to show. He usually does what ever I ask of him without question

and with much enthusiasum. Hes the best!


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2008)

I don't know if I have the nicest geldings, but I do have geldings that are nicer than a lot of breeding stallions. I've decided to geld a number of stallion quality, bred to the hilt, stallions because I love (love love love LOVE) to have nice geldings to enjoy and to show. Here are our geldings -- they are the horses we enjoy the most.

*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*
1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear






[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King

(to be gelding this fall)




-





*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHR / AMHA grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

TO BE gelded 05/29/08 / Maternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color






*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle[/SIZE]*

2003 31.5” AMHR Silver Chestnut Sabino Roan Gelding – First “Home Bred Foal”

Shown as a yearling to multiple championships






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse[/SIZE]*

1999 33” Driving Gelding – our first mini and first horse we raised from a weanling -- He got us "hooked" in a couple ways!


----------



## MBennettp (May 19, 2008)

I have 2 geldings. Both of which are special in different ways. Little Man because he is absolutely bomb proof and will do anything for a laugh. Dandy because he has really taught me patience. Both boys should be driving by the end of the summer.

Here they are:

Little Man:






Dandy:


----------



## billiethekid40 (May 19, 2008)

I have one WONDERFUL 8 year old gelding. He is the best because he just adores his mommy! Nothing melts my hear like hearing him whinny to me when I visit the barn, or whinny as I leave! He also is great for beginners, I can put just about anybody behind the reins and he will take them for a nice little drive and be so careful with them! My boyfriend adores him and loves to go for drives with us when the weather is nice (not to mention Billie likes him cause he is THE treat man LOL He always has treats for all our animals, mommy doesnt feed very many treats)

Here is Bill (Sherwoods Billie The Kid)

Winter wooly pics-trust me he cleans up real nice















And I jave another scheduled to be gelded tomorrow. I've had him a week now and he is headed off to the vet college 5 hours away for cryptorchid surgery, leaves this afternoon and will be home ( a few ounces lighter LOL) on Friday. He is going back to live with his old owners for a month or so to be away from the mares while the hormones leave his system- He is going to make a great gelding though because he LOVES to snuggle and is awesome with children. He is going to be very flashy in harness and has a neck to rival Leannas pony! He is also not a mini but rather a Welsh, just an inch or two too big to be a mini! (Billie was also a cryptorchid, my vet thinks I MUST have sucker written all over my forehead!)

Here is Hero (Comic Book Hero)






See his long neck? HAHAHA


----------



## Warpony (May 19, 2008)

MBennettp said:


> Little Man:


WOW! Wowow! What a chunk! I LOVE him! That is MY kind of horse!

I don't have the best gelding in the world. But that doesn't make me love him any less.





This is my 2 year old class B gelding, Sparrow:

Two or three days ago, still looking shaggy from the winter.






Last summer when he was actually shiny and sleek instead of looking like a little rumpled hobo.






And my favorite picture of him, because it really shows his personality the best of any picture I have of him....






Sparrow is a cheap little mini, I barely paid anything for him (bought him at 4 weeks old then had to wait a couple months for him to be weaned to bring him home) and he will never go in the show ring (at least not with me) but he is learning the basics of driving so that next year when he is 3 I can start driving him. I think he is going to make a wonderful little driving horse for taking trots around the block. He is very eager to please once he understands what I want, though sometimes the "understanding" part takes him a while. He is a complete cuddle bug. I think considering what I paid for him he is pretty darn nice.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 19, 2008)

I think that everyone has the best gelding!! How can you replace them??? you cant

I guess I could add Magic, hes technically my daughters but he lives with me and I take care of him. As she moved to go to college. Hes the best gelding as never makes a mistake, has put up with my child for 7 years that says it all



only kidding. He is a mult world champion in halter obstacle, National hunter champion, hes just adorable. Hes 18 this year and already has been to his first show.


----------



## Kellie in OR (May 19, 2008)

All my horses are geldings. Billy the black mini is silly, spontaneous, and believes life is a party. Hondo the bay mini is more serious; he is a thinker and contemplates his ideas before acting. Radar the Tennessee Walker lives believing he is 19 hands tall and king of the world. He loves his little friends, but gets frustrated they can not scritch his withers in return of the favor. The three of them make for a happy horse family that enriches my life tremendously.
















A video of the boys being silly.....

http://www.box.net/shared/qoa0wjbk8k


----------



## Kendra (May 19, 2008)

We have an awful lot of pretty great geldings here.

But the winner is, of course, Image.









































Image isn't the prettiest gelding we have (he isn't even in the running for that title!), but he's quite possibly the most athletic, and he loves to drive as much as I do. He's a five time Canadian National Roadster Horse, an AMHA Superior Event Horse in Open Roadster, has several AMHA National Top Tens, AOTE Roadster Honor Roll winner. But mostly, he is THE most fun horse to drive ever!! To heck with the best gelding ... in my world, he's the best horse!!


----------



## wpsellwood (May 19, 2008)

Kendra,

How about the snow picture??? Wow that looks like alot of fun cool picture.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> I think that everyone has the best gelding!! How can you replace them??? you cant




I heartily agree!!




Love love LOVE those geldings!!



It warms my heart to see how much people love their little guys (ok and the big guys too! I have two full size "riding" geldings in addition to the mini ones.)

Love the pics too!!


----------



## Kendra (May 19, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> Kendra,
> 
> How about the snow picture??? Wow that looks like alot of fun cool picture.


Our friend Curtis, who shows horses with us and is an avid skier, had been dying to try skijoring, so this January we hooked up Image and gave it a try! We don't get a lot of snow here, at least not that stays very long, so we never got around to the next step, which was to eliminate the cart. Next winter!


----------



## Ferin (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful geldings everyone! However, my boy is the best gelding. I have only had Twister for 2 months but he already holds a very special place in my heart. Twister was a stallion for 7 yrs and gelded this past fall when he began his performance training. He is the sweetest horse I have and has absolutely no stallion behavior left what so ever. He acts less like a stallion then my two boys who were gelded as yearlings. What I love about Twister the most is his heart. He gives me all he’s got whenever we do anything and I couldn’t ask for anything more than that. He is a blast to show and is a lot of fun to be around.


----------



## Watcheye (May 19, 2008)

Mckeever my first Miniature horse who helped me overcome a fear of horses after falling under my pony (after he kicked at a dog who was annoying him - I was little and I thought he would step on me and squish me). He pulled us in a cart and a sled. He also walked all over the place with me. We even took him to Lake MI one day in the back of the van. His were the first blue horse eyes I remember ever seeing, and he has forever inspired my art. Sadly he passed away in November of 2005 and after loosing him, I found the forum. A couple of days ago (May 16 was our "anniversary" I got him when I was 9 years old and I turned 25 last Friday...)











I miss him. I often picture him standing with my new minis (he would be the proud boss)


----------



## River Wood (May 19, 2008)

*Way to go geldings!!*

Our gelding below...Summer Supreme

Multiple Grand Champion

4th Place Over Gelding "R" Nationals

Res. National Champion Ladies Country Pleasure Driving "Over"

Multiple Top Ten National Champion Country Pleasure Driving "Over"

Now relaxing and enjoying driving in parades.





*Gotta love the Geldings!! *


----------



## maplegum (May 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to see the love given to these geldings! it's been filly city around here with breeding season so it's nice that our boys can be put up in the spot light too. I almost felt sorry for the boys!

Keep on loving them!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (May 19, 2008)

I can't say I have the best gelding, that just wouldn't be fair.

You see, I work with AT LEAST 23 AWESOME geldings. They're the best


----------



## Aubrey715 (May 20, 2008)

Brenda i think you already know how much i like Doors, he is really neat. And Breanne's gelding Magic is a wonderful gelding too that has such a huge heart. Everybody else on here also has some nice geldings.


----------



## MyBarakah (May 20, 2008)

Hi!

Well.... Since I "just" got pictures taken this past weekend at my first show of the year..... I have to put Striker aka "Double B Farms Echo's Lucky Strike"..... after he took home 4 Reserves this past weekend. He is just 29" tall but can stand his own with all the geldings! And was SOOOOO proud of him because as a 2yr.old gelding and NEVER been shown and he's quite the stinker!! He was SOOOOOO good in the show pen and REALLY stood SO WELL for his first time and would let me set his feet and he LOVED working for treats! So was VERY impressed with him!!


----------



## Kootenay (May 21, 2008)

We might be biased here, but we love our Buddy. He still has his quirks, but as a gelding you couldn't find another as unique in spirit as he.

(Last years picture)






(I'll get updated pics after I clip him. He looks 'moth eaten' even with all the brushing i've done,,,



).


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2008)

Wonderful geldings, everyone





I love all my horses, but the geldings are honestly my favorites











If someone is out to have a good time -- at home, at shows, driving, parades, etc... they'd be hard pressed to find something more easy to just enjoy than a nice gelding


----------



## kaykay (May 21, 2008)

Here is our gelding Buckeye WCF Magical Notice. He is just the best horse ever. Hes so outgoing and so personable and loves to be petted and loved on. He shows his heart out every time he steps in the ring and wants so badly to please. We will be breaking him to ride next year.

2006 Weanling Foundation Congress Champion

2006 Mare and foal Congress Champion

2006 Foundation Pony of the year

2007 Reserve Ammy Congress Champion

2007 All star

2007 Top five Congress youth gelding


----------



## JustAGamble11 (May 21, 2008)

here is my gelding Jag or Jordan's Just-A-Gamble. I love him so much he is 1 year old coming up on 2 in June. he has the greatest personality he is loving, understanding, he is a GREAT listener, is eager to please,






and he has a Aeesome sense of humor!





so far Jag has gotten

5- 1st places

1- 2nd place

4- 3rd places

2- 4th places

and 2 Reserve Champion





















Thanks


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 21, 2008)

I would have to say that I have the best geldings!! Hehe.... My little Blue is such the best little horse. He's always been very gentle and loving but has movement to take your breath away. Not to mention is sooo trainable and loves kids.





Now if I had to choose's elses gelding to be the best it would most definitly be Magic...Brenda's daughter gelding. I have loved him for so long he's been my inspiration throughout it all. I know I can't complain that I own one of the very rare daughter's of his but man that lil Magic is something. I just love that horse too.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 21, 2008)

> Now if I had to choose's elses gelding to be the best it would most definitly be Magic...Brenda's daughter gelding. I have loved him for so long he's been my inspiration throughout it all. I know I can't complain that I own one of the very rare daughter's of his but man that lil Magic is something. I just love that horse too


Now that had to be the sweetest thing said ever!!! Can you believe he is 18 this year and going strong??? Sure wish you didnt move we miss you here!!!!

I must add again everyone has beautiful geldings!!


----------



## ~Dan (May 22, 2008)

why i beleive your forgetting my lil 1 yearold baby Mr. Titan












i love him w/ all my heart and cant wte to get him home, heck follow you around without a lead and what not and likes to spend his days dozing in the shade






































his pix will be comin soon


----------



## MinisOutWest (May 22, 2008)

ok Brenda- I will add this photo of one of our first minis. He was a character n a half. we called him Bucky. I wonder why?


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 22, 2008)

Brenda,

That lil guy I think is always going to go strong. Its amazing how far he has come since he came from boys ranch down there in Pueblo. He has a heart of gold that's for sure. And I know if you guys ever decided to part with him better call me first...



Hehe.. Now I also really liked Copper..He was nice, sooo its hard to believe that Bre sold him...Just curious who owns him now...

Oh yeah and I can't forget how much I miss you guys. One day I will be back down that way I'm sure my mom still lives out there. Believe it or not I still talk to Samantha and Trudy still sometimes. They sold out though and only kept Dusty....I was sad that they got out but Sam grew up just like Bre did and is in college too now...They don't show anymore though...

Sorry for the rambling lol


----------



## joylee123 (May 26, 2008)

Ferin said:


> Beautiful geldings everyone! However, my boy is the best gelding. I have only had Twister for 2 months but he already holds a very special place in my heart. Twister was a stallion for 7 yrs and gelded this past fall when he began his performance training. He is the sweetest horse I have and has absolutely no stallion behavior left what so ever. He acts less like a stallion then my two boys who were gelded as yearlings. What I love about Twister the most is his heart. He gives me all he’s got whenever we do anything and I couldn’t ask for anything more than that. He is a blast to show and is a lot of fun to be around.




He's not pretty..... he's BREATH TAKING!!!!!!!!


----------



## AceyHorse (May 26, 2008)

Well I have to add here Ace.

He may not be the prettiest, or have straight legs or great movement. But hes my best bud. He has taught me so much about horses. Hes super smart and always trys his best to please. He makes me happy everyday and will be with me till the end of his days


----------



## wpsellwood (May 26, 2008)

I love them all, they dont have to be the prettiest or smartest they are our best buddies period!!!

There is something special about each and everyone of them.

Doors and I went jogging tonight ughhh I hate running but I hate sucking air after hunter worse LOL!


----------



## Relic (May 27, 2008)

Prefering stallions to all others and only having had geldings the past year we kind of like them and one thing we enjoy the most is not having to be on the ball constantly and having to watch ours butts all the time plus they can run with the mares and don't cause any trouble






l like these 2 turkeys.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2008)

I've got to brag on my Fire (some more). We were at a show this last weekend, and since for several different reasons I haven't driven him for TWO AND A HALF YEARS, I wanted to see how he would do getting back in the cart, and there was the arena to drive him in. Lunch break the last day I harnessed him, ground drove him, and hooked him up. What a GOOD boy! He was very excited (he loves to drive) and he was SO wonderful. If I had thought of it earlier he actually could have gone into a class or two and I bet he would have placed. He hadn't forgotten a thing. I am SO proud of him! Now to figure out where I can drive him to practice and show him in driving again.





BTW, he was SO excited about being at a show again after 2 1/2 years off, it was just adorable. He LOVES it.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 29, 2008)

Brenda I think I am going to start jogging too... I never thought about doing that... LOL Hehe Should have....


----------

